# Navarre???



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

I am really wanting to go out to navarre beach tomorrow morning. I was thinking about going after pompano as i have never caught one. Is this feasable this time of year? Do i just cast a pompano rig from shore? What color works best? How do you fish a pompano jig? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I like white, tip it with shrimp and jump it off the bottom and let it fall back.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't done a lot of pompona fishing. Have caught a few off Navarre Beach though a few years back when we still lived in Navarre.Never had any luck with jigs, butagain,I didn't do much. I used sand flees. Just hook them and throw themout. If I remember correctly, there is a second sand bar and it seemed we had to get them past it. A sand flee scoop (or whatever its called) is not that expensive and you can dig up flees pretty quickly. 

You can have two hooks on your line so do that. Do you know how to fix the rig?

Look for a wash out in the sand bar and fish there. The wash out will be a where the waves aren't breaking but they are breaking on either side. Basically, look for a stretch in the "breaking" line where waves aren't breaking. Does that make sense???


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

there are plenty of places on navarre beach to surf fish although i havent had much succes this fall but i have heard of some ppl catching them i use sand feas or live shrimp as weel on a 2 or 3 hook rig but you do have to get it out a littlre ways dunno about the second sandbar though its further tan i can cast with my 12 foot surf rod ..... but i have seen ppl picking pomps out of the icw however i have had no ;uck there since the red tide was in ...... good luck man hope you catch some !!


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I havent caught a pomp in a while. I have been doing well on whiting. Two hook rig with 2oz wt. Small cut shrimp. Sit and wait .Find a good hole. thats the most important part. Good luck


----------

